# دورة التبريد لمحركات الديزل



## المهدى1 (29 أغسطس 2010)

علم المحركات​ 
دورة التبريد لمحركات الديزل
الغرض من التبريد

1-الحفاظ علي درجة حرارة المحرك بحيث تظل ثابتة ما بين 75م الي 95م .
2- الحفاظ علي خواص زيت التزيت لأداء وظيفته جيدا .
3-العمل علي عدم تمدد أجزاء المحرك الداخلية والمتحركة .
4- العمل علي عدم تمدد الشحنة بالحرارة لضمان ملء السطوانه بالشحنة.

*الشروط الواجب توافرها في دورة التبريد*

1-أن يكون حجم الماء مناسب وثابت ولذلك يوجد خزان للتمدد يسمي القربة .
2-أن يكون الماء غير ساكن ويكون في حالة تيارية مستمرة .
3-أن تتناسب سرعة سريان الماء طرديا مع درجات الحرارة الأجزاء وعكسيا مع
مساحة الأجزاء المعرضة للتبريد .
4-أن يكون المشع ذو معدن سريع التخلص من الحرارة .
5-أن يكون المشع ذو منسوب من الماء اعلي من مستواه في قميص التبريد .
6- أن يكون المشع ذو مقاومة قليلة لسريان الهواء .
7- أن يكون المشع ذو مساحة امامية تناسب مع حجم وسرعة المروحة .
8-أن يكون الأتصال بين المحك و المشع اتصالا مرنا .
9-أن تزود الدائرة بوسائل تمكن من الأحتفاظ بدرجة الحرارة كافية لبدء الادارة .


نظــــــــــــــم التبريد​ ​ اولا نظام التبريد بالهواء
1-النظام البسيط للتبريد بالهواء

يستخدم هذا النظام علي المحركات الصغيرة 
المستخدمة علي الدراجات النارية وفيه يجهز
السح الخارجي للاسطوانات بعدة زعانف
وتزداد هذه الزعانف عددا وعمقا كلما قربت
من رأس الأسطوانة أي الأكثر ارتفاعا في درجة الحرارة .
2-النظام الموجب أو الجبري للتبريد المباشر بالهواء

يستخدم هذا النوع علي المحركات الكبيرة مثل
 السيارت و الجرارت ويعتمد هذاالنوع علي
ضرورة وجود تيار هوائي مستمر وسريع.
يتم سحب الهواء عن طريق مروحة و تدفعه
للغلاغ المعدني الذي يغطي الاسطوانات
وغيرها من الأجزاء الساخنة .
وتعمل الحواجز المعدنية الخفيفة التي يحوي
عليها غلاف الاسطوانات علي توجيه الهواء لكل اسطوانة.

- انواع مراوح التبريد في نظام التبريد بالهواء
 (1) مروحة الحدافة : تستخدم علي المحركات الصغير وفيها تشكل الزعانف أو الريش علي حدافة المحرك وتقوم بدفع الهواء بصورة مثل مضخة المياه .
(2) المروحة المفصلية : هي ذات ريش نصف قطرية مستقيمة أو منحنية..ذات تدفق محوري أو طرد محوري .
(3) المروحة ذات الطرد المركزي : تستخدم بكثرة علي المحركات التي تحتاج الي كمية كبيرة من الهواء .
[font=&quot] [/font]

ثانيا : نظام التبريد بالماء

تتكون دورة التبريد بالماء من وعائين احدهم ضمن أجزاء المحرك يسمي قميص التبريد و الاخر
يتصل بالمحرك يسمي المشع .


*قميص التبريد :*
يسبك قميص التبريد معاسطوانات المحرك..لذا فهو يتكون من قميص كتله
الأسطوانات أي (الحيز الذي يحيط به) وقميص رأس الأسطوانات (التجاويف
التي تحيط بالاجزاء الساخنة) ويملا قميص التبريد بالماء البارد ليمتص
الحرارة من المحرك اثناء التشغيل .

*المشع :*
هو الوعاء الأخر الذي يمر فيه الماء الساخن وهو ذو سطح متسع وجدران رقيقة ومعرضة للهواء .


الغرض منه :
يعمل كمبادل حراري حيث يعمل علي تبريد المياه الساخنة الوارده اليه من قميص التبريد حيث تتسرب حرارة المياه الزائدة الي الهواء بخاصية الاشعاع والحفاظ علي حرارة المحرك .
موضع تثبيته :
يثبت غالبا في مقدمة المركبةأمام المحرك حتي يواجه التيارات الهوائية .
معدنه :
الخزان العلوي والسفلي من سبيكة الأمونيوم وأنابيب الإشعاع من النحاس الأحمر .

*تركيب المشع*
(1)[font=&quot] [/font]الخزان العلوي : يتصل بقمة قميص التبريد ويجهز برقبة علي فتة دخول الماء الساخن الوارد من قميص رأس الأسطوانات عن طريق وصلة مطاطية مرنة ويجهز أيضا الخزان العلوي برقبة ملء المشع وقميص التبريد بالماء النارد ويوجد برقبة الملء فتحة صغيرة لتصريف الماء الفائض .
(2)[font=&quot] [/font]الخزان السفلي : يتدفق إليه الماء البارد من أنابيب الإشعاع بعد أن يكون قد تخلصت من درجة الحرارة-ويتصل الجزان السفلي بقميص كتلة الإسطوانات مباشرة أو عن طريق مضخة مياه التبريد بواسطة وصلة مطاطية مرنة- ويجهز الخزان بفتحة يركب عليها محبس لتصفية مياه التبريد .
(3)[font=&quot] [/font]أنابيب الإشعاع : هي الانابيب او الممرات التي تصل بين الخزانين وتلحم فيهما- ويمر الماء رأسيا من الخزان العلوي إلي الخزان السفلي ويتوقف نوع المشع علي ترتيب وشكل انابيب الإشعاع .


*انواع المشعات*​ 1-المشعات ذات الانابيب الرأسية والزعانف :
تستعمل علي المركبات العامة والنقل الثقيل وتتكون من انواع مختلفة من الأنابيب و الزعانف حيث أن

-[font=&quot] [/font]تستخدم انابيب مستديرة أو مستقيمة المقطع ترتب رأسيا في صفوف متتالية .
-[font=&quot] [/font]تزود الانابيب بزعانف أو ريش أو ألواح متعرجة أو عرضية .
-[font=&quot] [/font]يجهز المشع بأربطة لتثبيته في هيكل السيارة .
-[font=&quot] [/font]يمتاز هذا النوع بالمتانة وسهولة الإصلاح .

2-المشعات ذات الخلايا الشريطية :
يستعمل علي السيارات السريعة والسباق حيث تكون سرعة الهواء عالية جدا ومقاومة مرور الهواء خلالها قليلة – ويتكون المشع من مجموعة من العلب المعدنية المفرغة المستطيلة المقطع وتشكل جوانبها العريضة بشرائح رقيقة متعرجة بينما تشكل جوانبها الضيقة بشرائح رقيقة زجزاجية .

3-المشعات ذات الانابيب الأفقية :
يستعمل علي السيارات الانسيابية ذات المقدمة المنخفضة – ويتكون من عدد من الانابيب القصيرة المستديرة المقطع ذات نهايات مفتوحة سداسية الشكل – وتصف افقيا بجانب بعضها البعض .





طرق التبريد فى نظام التبريد بالماء​ ​ *أولا : الطريقه الطبيعيه او السيفون الحرارى :.*
يتوقف عمل هذه الدوره على خاصيه انتقال الحراره بالحمل عند تسخينها _ حيث ترتفع درجه حرارة الطبقات القريبه من المصدر الحرارى و تتمتد ويزداد حجمها وتقل كثافتها فترتفع الطبقات الساخنه إلى أعلى ليحل محلها الطبقات الأقل حرار’ وينتج عن ذلك تيار مائى مستمر 

*حيث ان :*
عندما ترتفع الطبقات الساخنه للماء فى قميص التبريد لأعلى تتجه للخزان العلوى المشع عن طريق الوصله المطاطيه – لتهبط فى انابيب الإشعاع المعرضه لتيار الهواء الذى ينشأ عند تحريك المركبه _ وبذلك تتخلص مياه التبريد من الحراره الممتصه من المحرك وتبرد أثناء سريانها إلى الخزان السفلى للمشع ومنه لقميص التبريد مره اخرى 
*عيوبها :.*
1-[font=&quot] [/font]لاتصلح إلا للمحركات الصغيره 
2-[font=&quot] [/font]تحتاج إلى كميه كبيره من مياه التبريد 
3-[font=&quot] [/font]تحتاج الى انابيب إشعاع ذات مقاطع كبيره 
4-[font=&quot] [/font]عدم انتظام معدل التبريد على السرعات المختلفه 

*ثانيا : دوره التبريد الجبريه أو الاليه :-*
تستعمل على المحركات الحديثه _ وتستخدم نظم التيارات الجبريه لكل من الماء بالمشع بدلا من التيارات الطبيعيهة المجوده فى قميص التبريد و المشع و الهواء المار حول أنابيب الإشعاع 
*مميزاتها :.*
1-[font=&quot] [/font]زياده معدل التبريد تبعا لزياده سرعه المحرك .
2-[font=&quot] [/font]زياده معدل مرور مياه التبريد 
3-[font=&quot] [/font]سرعه الوصول إلى درجه حراره التشغيل للمحرك فى اقل وقت ممكن .

*عيوبها :.*
1-[font=&quot] [/font]حدوث متاعب للمحرك إذا تلف احد أجزاء الدوره .
2-[font=&quot] [/font]تعتبر مضخه الماء حاجز فى طريق ماء التبريد . 
3-[font=&quot] [/font]ضروره استخدام حاكم حرارى .






انتظرو الموضوع القادم إن شاء الله عن .. (دورة التزيت في محركات الديزل)





إلي الزوار الكرام يعجبني ارائكم واقتراحاتكم .


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (29 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا يا باشمهندس


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (30 أغسطس 2010)

ملتقى المهندسين العرب - أول ملتقى هندسي عربي > الهندسة الميكانيكية > الهندسة الميكانيكية - عام>>>قسم السيارات


----------



## د.محبس (30 أغسطس 2010)

موضوع جميل ----والبارحة بالذات البارحة كنت اتحدث مع صديق لي عن تبريد مولدة ديزل تبرد بواسطة الهواء والمشكله التي يعاني منها ان توليد المولدة للكهرباء قليل وذلك لان تيار هواء العادم يرجع ويدخل مع هواء التبريد لان الحيز مغلق..فطلبت منه ان يحل مشكله العادم ويضع مصدر لتيار الهواء من جهة السحب.... 


تحياتي لك ومع التوفيق


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (30 أغسطس 2010)

أهلا بك أخي الكريم المهدى1
بارك الله فيك علي مشاركتك القيمة ، ومعلوماتها الفنية المتميزة ، فجزاك الله خيرا ، وننتظر مشاركاتك الثرية دائما ، كما نتمني أن ترفقها بالصور التوضيحية لتكتمل الفائدة ، فكما لا يخفي عليك أن رواد الملتقي من شريحة واسعة جدا فمنهم المهندس ، والفني ، والطالب ، بل والمحب والهاوي للسيارات ، فالصور الشارحة ستوصل الفائدة لكل هذه الشرائح بشكل أفضل وأيسر .
ولك مني تحياتي القلبية ، وننتظر مشاركاتك دائما.


----------



## ماجد$ (31 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## المهدى1 (31 أغسطس 2010)

عاطف مخلوف قال:


> أهلا بك أخي الكريم المهدى1
> بارك الله فيك علي مشاركتك القيمة ، ومعلوماتها الفنية المتميزة ، فجزاك الله خيرا ، وننتظر مشاركاتك الثرية دائما ، كما نتمني أن ترفقها بالصور التوضيحية لتكتمل الفائدة ، فكما لا يخفي عليك أن رواد الملتقي من شريحة واسعة جدا فمنهم المهندس ، والفني ، والطالب ، بل والمحب والهاوي للسيارات ، فالصور الشارحة ستوصل الفائدة لكل هذه الشرائح بشكل أفضل وأيسر .
> ولك مني تحياتي القلبية ، وننتظر مشاركاتك دائما.



شكرا جزيلا أخي الفاضل علي مرورك الكريم .. واتمني أن اكون علي حسن ظنك.


----------



## المهدى1 (31 أغسطس 2010)

د.محبس قال:


> موضوع جميل ----والبارحة بالذات البارحة كنت اتحدث مع صديق لي عن تبريد مولدة ديزل تبرد بواسطة الهواء والمشكله التي يعاني منها ان توليد المولدة للكهرباء قليل وذلك لان تيار هواء العادم يرجع ويدخل مع هواء التبريد لان الحيز مغلق..فطلبت منه ان يحل مشكله العادم ويضع مصدر لتيار الهواء من جهة السحب....
> 
> 
> تحياتي لك ومع التوفيق



شكرا علي مرورك الكريم .. ومنتظر منك أي أسئلة..


----------



## المهدى1 (31 أغسطس 2010)

مهندس أيمن حسن قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا يا باشمهندس



مشكور أخي الكريم علي التعليق .. ولمرورك الكريم.


----------



## المهدى1 (31 أغسطس 2010)

د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> ملتقى المهندسين العرب - أول ملتقى هندسي عربي > الهندسة الميكانيكية > الهندسة الميكانيكية - عام>>>قسم السيارات





ماجد$ قال:


> جزاك الله خير



_*شكرا جزيلا علي مروركم الكريم.*_


----------



## المهدى1 (1 سبتمبر 2010)

اللهم إن كان رزقي في السماء فأنزله ، وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه ، وإن كان بعيداً فقربه ، وإن كان قريباً فيسره ، وبارك لي فيه يا عالماً بالغيب


----------



## المهدى1 (9 سبتمبر 2010)

*دورة التزيت في محركات الديزل*

*دورة التزيت في محركات الديزل*​ الغرض من عملية التزيت :-
هو وضع غشلء رقيق من الزيت علي سطحين متلاصقين يتحرك احداهما بنسبة للأخر ويمنع الزيت تلامسهما أثناء الحركة – ويقلل مقاومة الإحتكاك التي تنشأ بينهما لتلاقي التأكل .

اللزوجة :-
هي خاصية تماسك الطيقات الداخلية لللزيت مع بعضها البعض أو مقاومته للسريان والتدفق .

*طرق التزيت *​ أولا : التزيت بالطرطشة
فيها تملأ علبة المرفق بالزيت الي مستوي مناسب بحيث تنغمس فيها ملاعق نهايات أذرع التوصيل الكبري – وتوجد أحواض فرعية مجهزة بعلبة المرفق تملأزيت بواسطة مضخة تدور عن طريق ترس مشكل علي عمود الكامات وتعمل هذه الأحواض علي ثبات منسوب الزيت في النحنيات مثلا .






ثانيا : التزيت الجبري ( الضغط )
فيها تعمل المضخة علي سحب الزيت من الوعاء عبر مصفاة سلك ــ ثم يدفع الي المرشح ومنه إلي أنبوبة رئيسية تتفرع إلي عدة فروع لتزيت المحرك .

القطع والأجزاء التي يصل إليها الزيت بالمحرك .







*الأجزاء الأساسية لمجموعة التزيت*​ (1) وعاء الزيت :-
 هو الوعاء الذي يتجمع فيه الزيت الازم لزيت المحرك وهو يعمل كخزان لكمية معينة من الزيت – ويحافظ علي مستوي الزيت ليكون ثابت ومناسب بالنسبة للمضخة أثناء صعود أو هيوط المرتفعات .













(2) مصفاه الزيت :-
عبارة عن شبكة سلك معدنية دقيقة الثغرات توضع في علبة تربط أسفل مضخة الزيت – وهي تعمل علي تنقية الزيت من الشوائب .

 (3)مضخة الزيت ذات التروس :
تستخدم عدة أنواع من المضخات منها ذات الريش ــ والدوارة ــ وذات التروس .
*نظرية تشغيل مضخة الزيت ذات التروس :*
عند دوران الترس القائد ينتقل الحركة للترس المنقاد في إتجاه معاكس ومع إستمرار الدوران يتم سحب الزيت من فتحة الدخول لينحصر الزيت بين اسنان التروس والغلاف تحت ضغط ليخرج من فتحة الخروج ومنها إلي الأجزاء المراد تزيتها .







مزاياها :
-بساطة التركيب
-ذات كفاءة عالية لدفع الزيت تحت ضغط عالي .

(3)المرشح :-












الغرض منه : العمل علي حجز الشوائب العالقة بالزيت .

أنواعه :-
النوع الأول : هو ذو الغلاف الدائم أو العلبة التي توضع فيها المادة الترشيح حيث تستبدل كل 800 – 10000 كم حتي يبقي المرشح ذو أداء جيد .
النوع الثاني : هو قابل للتبديل حيث الغلاف ومادة الترشيح وحة واحدة .

  (4) منظم ضغط الزيت (صمام الأمن)
تزود دوائر الزيت بأجهزة أمن لحماية الدورة من الإنقطاع وضمان توافر الزيت .
وظيفته :- يعمل صمام الأمن علي الحفاظ علي ضغط الزيت بحيث يظل ثابت ومناسب للوصول إلي الأجزاء المتحركة بالمحرك .
مكان التركيب :- يركب صمام الأمن غالبا في جسم المضخة أو في مكان المجري الرئيسي بين المضخة وكراسي المحاور .
- وهو قابل للضبط بتغير ضغط الياي عن طريق مسمار الضبط حسب الضغط الازم والمناسب لدائرة التزيت .





*أرجو ان يكون هذا الموضوع قد نال إعجابكم
ولا تحرمونا من ردودكم وأرائكم الجميلة*​


----------



## cute1t (3 سبتمبر 2011)

thank yoooooooooooou


----------



## saad_srs (3 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررر
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## نوح 1988 (9 سبتمبر 2011)

جزيل الشكر على الموضوع


----------



## hawkar1 (27 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## saad_srs (5 يناير 2013)

مشكورررررررررررررررررجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng.malikali (27 يوليو 2014)

شكرا لك اخي العزيز على ما قدمت من تفاصيل في الموضوع ... داعيا الله عز وجل ان يوفقك ويجزيك خيرا


----------



## eng.malikali (27 يوليو 2014)

شكرا اخي العزيز على ما افظت في الموضوع ... موفق ان شاء الله


----------

